# good advice = bathing



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

When i got my silent spinner and thought it was safe. i was wrong. dont worry, Rose is NOT hurt, shes perfectly fine, i just thought about for a long time, i noticed the plastic is splitting. i keep worrying, i dont want rose to get hurt. Larrys wheels seem to have a very good review. im not so great with the shipping, i was wondering if it is possible to convert my silent spinner death trap into a carolina storm wheel? i would buy one but i have ALOT of other things, besides i like creating and tinkering. i would very much appreciate some support and advice. please no judgement >_< having enough problems down here, however you guys all give GREAT advice and id appreciate some.  thank you

also, now that Rose wheels she has poop on her feet constently, i dont want to constently bathe her because i dont want to stress her, is there an alternitave?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

There isn't any way to turn a silent spinner into a bucket wheel, but it's fairly easy to make a bucket wheel from scratch instead of buying one, if you prefer to go the DIY route. This is what I did, and Archimedes loves it. 

Poopy feet don't require a full bath. You can put a small amount of lukewarm water in the bottom of the sink (or in a decent sized tupperware container) and let the hedgehog walk around in it to soak off the poop, then dab off whatever's left with a paper towel. A lot of people will give foot baths frequently - even daily if the hedgehog is especially messy - but full baths shouldn't be given very often.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I have to agree with Moxieberry, I'd suggest making a bucket wheel if you don't want to buy one of Larry's or a Comfort wheel. With Silent Spinners, you can put tape over the center crack to keep toes and nails safe - but it's going to make for a HUGE mess, since the shape of the wheel will hold in all the pee and poop. Her poopy boots would probably be even worse, plus she'd probably end up with pee all over her as well.


----------



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

Lilysmommy said:


> I have to agree with Moxieberry, I'd suggest making a bucket wheel if you don't want to buy one of Larry's or a Comfort wheel. With Silent Spinners, you can put tape over the center crack to keep toes and nails safe - but it's going to make for a HUGE mess, since the shape of the wheel will hold in all the pee and poop. Her poopy boots would probably be even worse, plus she'd probably end up with pee all over her as well.


Thats what i was thinking to. I think making the wheel will be better then using the one i have now. Thanks ^^


----------



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

moxieberry said:


> There isn't any way to turn a silent spinner into a bucket wheel, but it's fairly easy to make a bucket wheel from scratch instead of buying one, if you prefer to go the DIY route. This is what I did, and Archimedes loves it.
> 
> Poopy feet don't require a full bath. You can put a small amount of lukewarm water in the bottom of the sink (or in a decent sized tupperware container) and let the hedgehog walk around in it to soak off the poop, then dab off whatever's left with a paper towel. A lot of people will give foot baths frequently - even daily if the hedgehog is especially messy - but full baths shouldn't be given very often.


Sounds like a plan  thanks, i think i can take apart the wheel to and use parts. Thanks ^^

Really? Thanks, ill try this ^^


----------

